# New hardscape for new tank...



## Vito (22 Jan 2013)

Hey guys, took delivery of some stuff from TGM, and included was a box of Seiryu, I already had another box bought from a member here a few weeks ago and whilst im waiting for the tank to come from NA/FreshWaterShrimp I thought I would attempt to create a hardscape, at first I was a bit baffled but then it came to me and this is what I ended up with.







I am sure there will be plenty of tweaking and there is some rocks I have had to use to support others for this image, I am planning on a high sloped background which should support the stones further, I think I will twist the main stone slightly clockwise for a more natural look but this is the type of layout i am trying to achieve. Anyway any comments welcomed.
Thanks for looking.

Vito


----------



## Alastair (22 Jan 2013)

Looks very nice, what plans do you have plant wise?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vito (22 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> Looks very nice, what plans do you have plant wise??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Alastair, I am not picking anything fancy, to be honest I love HC so thats what I have planned for the foreground, then I was going to have E.Tenellus between the rocks and Hemianthus Micanthemoids in the background for a lush bush effect. I would like to add some moss covered stones between the HC and the tenellus but im no sure, I really like fissidens fontanus but its very expensive and I need a fair amount of it. I might try and stick another plant in there but I am not sure what at this stage. Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------

